# Sigma 9mm & 40 sights



## pulletagr (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey I'm looking for a set of steel sights for my sigma 9 and 40 no night sights or white dot just plain ole black steel sights. Does anyone know of any out there? Thanks


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

Do you own a Sharpie? Cannot get any cheaper than that.


----------



## pulletagr (Mar 12, 2009)

I black my sights with calcium carbide. plastic sights dont react well with fire. Sharpies have a glare and I don't want to pay for the night sights just to black them out.


----------



## SP3 (Nov 25, 2009)

I can't see how there would be any noticeable glare when the area covered is all of 3/32" but I've never tried it - just an idea. How about flat black modelers paint then?


----------

